# Z7 Stabilizer Concept



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Stab*

That looks cool. It might work. You really won't know until you make it and try it out. Keep us posted on you making it. Great to see people using their down time from hunting making things.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks like it would go with a Z7 perfectly. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good add the schafer quick disconnect sight and everything will be honey combed.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

If I were you, I would leave a little more room to get to a bolt. Yes, you can get to it easily with a regular allen wrench, but I would leave enough room to get a T-handle allen wrench on it with the rounded tip. Looks nice though. I would also drill and tap a hole in the end so you can add some weight to make your self a DIY Z7 B-stinger.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

nzone said:


> Hi Guys,
> Playing around on my computer and my 3d modeling program, (SolidWorks) and thinking of machining this (at work) for my Z7. I would add a Harmonic Dampener to the end as shown. What do you guys think as a useful stabilizer that kond of matches the riser? Thanks.


your nuts patent that and fast:mg:


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*when you get it ready I want one please *


----------



## swehtamS2 (Jul 27, 2009)

That is really cool, I would patent that asap. I would get rid of the bolt though and press in a threaded stud, it would look allot nicer to. 
:clap:congrats on a very nice DIY


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

That is cool.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

swehtamS2 said:


> That is really cool, I would patent that asap. I would get rid of the bolt though and press in a threaded stud, it would look allot nicer to.
> :clap:congrats on a very nice DIY


The bolt allows you to be able to rotate it so that it stands upright since it isn't round.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Depending on weight I would make it longer, maybe around 9-12". I would also get rid of the bolt idea and put a fixed thread end on and just use a quick disconnect like the one B-Stinger uses.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

looks better then some of the others I've seen people buy!


----------



## nzone (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response and good ideas. I will look into the quick disconnect. I am going to try and build it this weekend.


----------



## redplanet (Aug 19, 2007)

if you make it z7 owners will call!!!! how about lost camo ???


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

nzone said:


> Thanks for the response and good ideas. I will look into the quick disconnect. I am going to try and build it this weekend.


 Sent you a PM you need to patent the Idea right away. they will sell. I think mathews may even want to buy it out fronm you:tongue:


----------



## Ms. Blackberry (Feb 20, 2010)

Would look great on 
my z7


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I like what you got - I'd also like to see a small shaft version with small waffling down the center with just the dampener on the end


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

This a great invention! way to think outside the box :thumbs_up looks great and should be ultra stiff and quiet. Again great job.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

A couple of thoughts, one, Like the other guys are saying, Patent the idea Fast! I've never seen a design like that and it'll sell Big Time! Two press the threaded bolt in, A guy could always use a teflon washer to align it vertically.
And last, Patent that thing ASAP!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## bassplayer78758 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Well done*

Do not include in the patent the Mathews item, make different sizes/lengths, and of course different weights, you really don't know what you have. Many people making crazy money after the iPod came out by creating something, then showing it to Apple first. I wish you all the luck


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

If you need investors to do this who better than the guys here.
Im in:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would add another hole so you can have two of the harmonic stabilizers and then make the back hole so you can get the bolt in there.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*stab*

*just make it and if by chance you want to have field testers pm me for my address please very cool let that be the last picture of it until you get a patent or mathews will find it and beat you to the puch*


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

John0341 said:


> *just make it and if by chance you want to have field testers pm me for my address please very cool let that be the last picture of it until you get a patent or mathews will find it and beat you to the puch*


hey, maybe i would try it out, too if you'e interested in doing that.


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

Seriously, make one and I will buy it from you.


----------



## treeMonster (Jan 12, 2010)

bassplayer78758 said:


> Do not include in the patent the Mathews item, make different sizes/lengths, and of course different weights, you really don't know what you have. Many people making crazy money after the iPod came out by creating something, then showing it to Apple first. I wish you all the luck


I agree! Get yourself a patent. Make sure that you include ALL variations that you can think of. This idea will be stolen and make somebody else a ton of money.

Sell a few on here to offset your costs.

Best of luck!


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

*Patent*

I do agree that you should patent your idea. But by posting this you have proof and a time line of your idea. Should Mathews or someone else start making this product based on your design, you'll have proof that it was your idea. Good luck.


----------



## nzone (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses. Can anyone tell me what or where I should look for patenting something like this, or how to go about it? I am going to machine one out soon to see how well it works.Thanks.


----------



## tw10136 (Jan 24, 2010)

i suggest a camo one


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

nzone said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. Can anyone tell me what or where I should look for patenting something like this, or how to go about it? I am going to machine one out soon to see how well it works.Thanks.


www.InventHelp.com 
Call the stab THE N-ZONE cool name for it.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

You really got somethin there! i agree, patent that! you might be able to co-op with the company!


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

Id buy it for sure......i dont even have a Z7.


----------



## Lynviking (Mar 7, 2009)

To be completely honest, it appears to be more of an accessory for the sake of dressing up the bow, than it does for pure fuctionality. As far as I can tell, aside from the harmonic damper, it lacks any additional shock absorbing properties. Having shot the Z7, I am of the opinion that this bow would not benefit greatly from the addition of a stabilizer.


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

Lynviking said:


> To be completely honest, it appears to be more of an accessory for the sake of dressing up the bow, than it does for pure fuctionality. As far as I can tell, aside from the harmonic damper, it lacks any additional shock absorbing properties. Having shot the Z7, I am of the opinion that this bow would not benefit greatly from the addition of a stabilizer.


theres got to be one in every crowd. 

great concept get patent fast, dont let nay sayers discourage you go for it,
it will sell.


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

*stabilizer*

get that thing registered before mathews tries to steel your idea. I'm in:shade::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## dgruna (Mar 2, 2006)

*N-Zone*

The use of a bolt would be better than a stud so orientation of it would always turn out right!! Not everyone would want to use a quick connect.:shade:


----------



## jhumpjr (Jan 27, 2010)

Add another Z7 shooter to the interested list! That stab looks awesome!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

First off...it looks AWESOME. Second, what are you going to make it out of? Did I miss it in the thread? Aluminum might be too light and cause you to extend it to really function correctly. Steel would have some weight, though you still may need to extend it by one or two inches. I know I would buy this if I had a Z7. Good luck...patent that baby...think about making patterns that match other bows...you could be making some serious money. However, you would probably have to stop using your company's machine (unless you are the owner) 

Good luck.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ManOfKnight said:


> First off...it looks AWESOME. Second, what are you going to make it out of? Did I miss it in the thread? Aluminum might be too light and cause you to extend it to really function correctly. Steel would have some weight, though you still may need to extend it by one or two inches. I know I would buy this if I had a Z7. Good luck...patent that baby...think about making patterns that match other bows...you could be making some serious money. However, you would probably have to stop using your company's machine (unless you are the owner)
> 
> Good luck.


 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH what machine:mg:


----------



## Zallsup (Mar 31, 2008)

*stab*

I like the looks of this, and I think it would be a good idea to patent it, but my only question is if it is ok to patent it and still use Mathew's harmonic stabilizer in it. Anybody know enough about patents to know if that would be an issue?


----------



## liv2ride (Feb 5, 2010)

I like this idea. I have access to a machine shop and am going to try this out. if you patent and want royalty for mine just send me a pm I have no problem saying that it wasnt my idea. when i get it made ill post up pics. If you guys see a problem with this send me a pm and we can discuss it further


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ouch


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Zallsup said:


> I like the looks of this, and I think it would be a good idea to patent it, but my only question is if it is ok to patent it and still use Mathew's harmonic stabilizer in it. Anybody know enough about patents to know if that would be an issue?


maybe you can co-op with the company


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

liv2ride said:


> I like this idea. I have access to a machine shop and am going to try this out. if you patent and want royalty for mine just send me a pm I have no problem saying that it wasnt my idea. when i get it made ill post up pics. If you guys see a problem with this send me a pm and we can discuss it further


I would let the OP take care of this its his post and he has already applied for a patent. please be courtious it's the right thing to do..:thumbs_up


----------



## doublelunger (May 24, 2004)

Aesthetically, it's a great design. I'm not sold on the functionality of it though. I'm not sure the location harmonic dampener is a good idea. Filling in this area with whatever material you decide to go with seems more functional (kind of like the b-stinger design). Maybe move the dampener to the voided area of the stabilizer that is closer to the bow?





nzone said:


> Hi Guys,
> Playing around on my computer and my 3d modeling program, (SolidWorks) and thinking of machining this (at work) for my Z7. I would add a Harmonic Dampener to the end as shown. What do you guys think as a useful stabilizer that kond of matches the riser? Thanks.


----------



## tr0099 (Mar 5, 2010)

looks pretty sick


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

that looks really cool! :thumbs_up


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

fat kid said:


> theres got to be one in every crowd.
> 
> great concept get patent fast, dont let nay sayers discourage you go for it,
> it will sell.



Heck, that's very mild to some of post made by nzone on another forum in regards to the Axion stabilizer. The remarks were VERY distasteful!!!!!


----------



## Lynviking (Mar 7, 2009)

fat kid said:


> theres got to be one in every crowd.
> 
> great concept get patent fast, dont let nay sayers discourage you go for it,
> it will sell.


Go ahead, encourage him to invest his time and money into something completely worthless.


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

The only changes I would make would be to countersink the allen bolt in the back and make the waffles square rather than triangular. Other than that, it looks great!


----------



## tgloyd (Jan 6, 2011)

KTech designs. Check it out...


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats to you.....I am glad to see someone think outside the box and beat the large companies out!!!!! Now only if I could find a dealer close to me!!


----------



## smtt126 (Apr 12, 2011)

isnt this already a produced stab? thought i saw one in a shop... for sale


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, he is making them under the name K-tech designs. Pretty cool to see this process unfold.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Lynviking said:


> Go ahead, encourage him to invest his time and money into something completely worthless.


Uh, check out K-Tech stabs. I think he is doing alright! LOL!


----------



## mroczka87 (Sep 6, 2011)

Definately a good product but I think that K-tech has the patent on the concept.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

mroczka87 said:


> Definately a good product but I think that K-tech has the patent on the concept.


He's the owner of K-Tech designs is I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

i think k-tech already has you covered!!!!!


----------



## smtt126 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's cool how a small diy project can progress into a profiting company.


----------

